# Aristocraft WYE switch?



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

I am looking for a WYE switch for an upcoming expansion and came across one I can buy for $50. It is a brand new Aristocraft #6 and I was wondering what you experts think about the Aristo switches. I have all LGB so I am not familiar with Aristos but I have heard a rumour that they are not the best. If not an aristo where can I find another new #6 wye for my outdoor layout for that price?
Thanks


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

$50 is a great price, I have also heard that, but the price is right....worth a go. Ridge Road Station huh?

Some people I know have switched over to USA switches #6 switches are twice that cost and they are not WYE switches.

Again worth a go.


Bubba


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have them, no problems.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Two things need to be done to these turnouts. One buy the frog insert from Train-Li and second shim the guard rails to bring in the tolerances. They are spaced to wide. After those conversions they are great turnouts.Later RJD


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

The #6 Aristo turnout is one of the most frequrently used turnouts on our layout. I did find that the track gauge in the points area needed a little work but other then that it is one of the most versatile turnouts produced.

Stan


----------



## gsawdy (Mar 9, 2009)

Posted By aceinspp on 28 Dec 2010 08:03 PM 
Two things need to be done to these turnouts. One buy the frog insert from Train-Li and second shim the guard rails to bring in the tolerances. They are spaced to wide. After those conversions they are great turnouts.Later RJD 

Humm..well in place of something stronger, DANG! I picked up a bunch of the SS #6's on fleabay for what I thought was a good price--but maybe it wasn't so great after all. I thought the Aristo problems were with the "large radius" and smaller switches. The ones with plastic frogs. 

What is the nature os the frog problem? Is the wheel flange channel too deep, too narrow or.....what? Does this apply to all wheels or just some manufactures' wheels? I'm planning on going the 7/8th route so I suppoe I should be most interested in the fit for 
Sierra Valley wheel sets----but I'm too poor to afford them unless someone would like to buy a bunch of regular wheels...... VBG.

Am I correct in understanding that one should shim the guard rail so that it holds the truck further to the outside of the switch otherwise the wheel headed Weld?

TIA, George


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Aristo has a fix for the #6 switches, just call Navin, and ask him about them!! I put six of them in the used switches I purchased this summer. Only have one acting up but nothing serious, ole guy here waiting for warmer weather to tweek!! Layout supposed to be snowed in starting tonight through Friday I believe!! May have to get out a plow and keep the main lines open, and or the scoop shovel works just as good, not so prototypical or rivet counter like though!! Hah LOL Regal


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Both Aristo and Train-Li make an insert for the Frog. The frog is too deep. The Train-Li is definitely stainless steel and precision made. I have not got one of the Aristo inserts up close to verify the fit and material, but I am told it is SS. 

There is no Aristo fix for the guardrail flangeways being too wide, but some of the new switches are better. Use G1MRA or NMRA standards for flangeway width. 

By the way, the Aristo Wye is not a #6 technically, each diverging route is the same angle from straight (so the curvature is the same) but the frog is a #3, since both routes "diverge". 

Just to re-iterate, the "curvature" is the same as a #6. 

Regards, Greg


----------

